#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Погано на душе

## Наталья

Вот случилось со мной нежданно-негаданно переживание анатта с прошлой субботы на воскресенье. После него до сих пор так мерзостно и погано на душе... Как будто в тебе дырку проделали и всё, чем ты до этого жил и радовался - потеряло смысл. что делать? К психиатру? Или на этот счет существуют буддийские противоядия? Переживание случилось во время медитации, само по себе оно не плохое, нет ни страха, ни диссоциации (ибо чтобы была диссоциация, нужно, чтобы что-то от чего-то диссоциировало, "Я" от феноменов или т.д, а когда только одни феномены - то диссоциировать нечему). Зато сильнейший когнитивный диссонанс. Прошу помощи!

----------

Михаил Бочкарев (10.03.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Надо бы подробней описать - что произошло.

И почему мерзостно и погано на душе?

----------

Топпер- (10.03.2013)

----------


## Наталья

> Надо бы подробней описать - что произошло.
> 
> И почему мерзостно и погано на душе?


Так вот, сидела, медитировала, после тяжелого трудового дня (в выходные работала), добивалась максимального отпускания. Сразу говорю - никаких спецэффектов не было, перед глазами огни не мерцали, в ушах ничьи голоса не слышались, просто с определенного моменто возникло четкое ощущение, что происходят только феномены - дыхание и сердцебиение (сосредотачивалась на дыхании и слышала сердцебиение ибо в берушах) и никакого "Я" нет. Только феномены и всё. Причем ощущение длилось долго в медитации и после выхода из нее, я сделала приготовления ко сну и т.д, легла - а ощущение, хоть и ослабло, но не пропало. Не страшное ощущение, ибо бояться нечем и не за что. Убей меня в тот момент - я бы и переживать не стала, но что меня выбило из колеи - это понимание бессмысленности отныне всех жизненных телодвижений - успеха. карьеры, семьи, личных отношений. Короче, заснула только под утро и только после приема новопассита. Утром пришлось вставаь и идти на работу. а с понедельника я заболела. с температурой и прочим и болею до сих пор.

----------

Алик (25.03.2013), Пема Ванчук (10.03.2013), Топпер- (10.03.2013), Чиффа (09.03.2013), Шуньяананда (02.05.2018)

----------


## До

А что мешало обнаружить феномен осмыслённости и т.п.? Видимо не знали, что феномены, это не механицистские шестерёнки и поэтому неправильно _вообразили_ "анатту", как предельную механицистскую редукцию. Ничто не мешает феноменам быть осмыслёнными и даже душой (феномен души вдруг бы обнаружился), они ведь из живого сознания "состоят".

----------

Германн (08.03.2013)

----------


## Наталья

> А что мешало обнаружить феномен осмыслённости и т.п.? Видимо не знали, что феномены, это не механицистские шестерёнки и поэтому неправильно _вообразили_ "анатту", как предельную механицистскую редукцию. Ничто не мешает феноменам быть осмыслёнными и даже душой (феномен души вдруг бы обнаружился), они ведь из живого сознания "состоят".


 - обнаружением чего бы то ни было никто специально не занимался, на анатту не медитировал и предположения не строил. Воображение в тот момент тоже не работало, оно было "в отпуске". 
То есть, я правильно поняла, вы рекомендуете доработать конструкт сейчас? А не будет ли это искусственным фантазированием?

----------


## Thaitali

> но что меня выбило из колеи - это понимание бессмысленности отныне всех жизненных телодвижений - успеха. карьеры, семьи, личных отношений.


Наталья, все(или многие) проходят через это понимание на определенном этапе пути. Что делать? Принять это понимание как оно есть и продолжать практику. Желательно под руководством опытного учителя, который грамотно сможет ответить на множество возникающих вопросов.

----------

Алик (25.03.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

Не надо зацикливаться на анатта. Достаточно понять это один раз и жить дальше соответственно этому пониманию. 
Будда говорил, что привязанность к "я" так же как и привязанность к "не я" - это все вращение вокруг того же "я", "как собака на привязи".

Наталья, вы медитировали уже будучи больной, просто болезнь еще не проявилась. Отсюда и плохое самочувствие и плохое настроение. Выкиньте лишние мысли из головы - самый буддийский метод. Поправляйтесь и живите спокойно.

----------

Neljorma (25.03.2013), Алик (25.03.2013), Богдан Б (11.03.2013), Германн (09.03.2013), Лери (10.03.2013), Наталья (09.03.2013), Тао (09.03.2013), Шуньшунь (18.09.2016)

----------


## Secundus

> Вот случилось со мной нежданно-негаданно переживание анатта с прошлой субботы на воскресенье…


Анатте не с кем случаться,
Анатта это не переживание, это "наша" настоящая природа.




> … всё, чем ты до этого жил и радовался - потеряло смысл. что делать? …


Поздравляю, вы узнали Первую благородную истину.
Если продолжите практику, то постепенно узнаете и остальные три.
Продолжите практику ?

_p.s. а название темы я бы сменил - в ней столько эгоизма; какое отношение оно имеет к Дхарме, которая саббе данам_

----------


## Федор Ф

Наталья уже не в первый раз заводит разговор о том, что ей непросто принять это знание. Я считаю, что в данном случае лучше осторожнее подходить к этому вопросу. Лучше пока оставить мысли об анатта и практиковать метту, например. 

Да - это настоящая природа. Достаточно это только знать, а не медитировать на этом. Во всяком случае, для Натальи.
Не забывайте, что Дхамма может убить того, кто неправильно к ней подходит или не готов ее воспринять. Как змея, схваченная за хвост.

Наталья, Будда призывал помнить о том, что нет ничего, что бы мы могли назвать "я" или "мое" *во избежание страданий*, которые приносит эгоцентризм. Если мысль об анатта причиняет страдание, то значит что-то неправильно, надо остановиться и разобраться, что не так в вашем восприятии.
Обратитесь к Канону, внимательно читайте сутты, они помогут вам разобраться. А потом уже практикуйте. Помните, что Правильные взгляды - прежде всего. Иначе - беда.

----------

Neljorma (25.03.2013), Андрей Лиходедов (09.03.2013), Богдан Б (11.03.2013), Германн (09.03.2013), Топпер- (10.03.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

Наталья, не слушайте Secundus-а, слушайте меня! :Big Grin:

----------

Bob (25.03.2013), Neljorma (25.03.2013), Алик (25.03.2013), Германн (09.03.2013)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

Вот выдержки из книги "Медитация. Наставление в  практике," Дост.бхикку Пхра Маха Собина С Намто "Наша личность состоит из пяти групп привязанностей.Иногда их называют  марами ,или  противниками .Пробудившись ,они  все готовы  нападать  на  медитирующего и разрушать  все его  усилия ,направленые  на  медитацию .В вашем  сознании появятся  многие  аспекты  Мары.Некоторые из этих помех суть необходимые испытания в развитии прозрения.Загрязнения ,иногда  в  форме  ненависти,нетерпенья  и  скуки ,могут внезапно возникнуть ,чтобы испытать  силу  и выносливость  медитирующего.Также и  озабоченность оказывается способом  проверки силы  внимательности .Это напряжённая битва между  той частью  ума ,которая делает  продолжать  практику  ,и  противодействующей силой ,соблазняющей вас  на прекращении подготовки .И эта  часть ума сообщает вам  сильное чувство озабоченности .Вам  нужно одержать над этим искушением .Чувствуете ли  вы себя способным победить  свои  страхи ?Ученик :Иногда я думаю,что не  обладаю  достачной силой ,что-бы встретиться с этими затруднениями ....Ачаан :  Прежде чем приступить к  практике вы  приняли обязательство следовать  по пути  Будды,т.е. посвятили  себя  исканию просветления .Это -одна -единственная  причина приступить к занятием  подготовкой випассаны.Это серьёзное обстоятельство  ,и  оно-не для слабонервных.Вы можете успокоить  свое сердце и быть уверены  в  том ,что учение Будды может  привести вас  к  цели ,а  дхарма охраняет  от  вреда.Если  ваши  намерения  хороши ,если  вы  желаете установить  доверие к истине учения  Будды в качестве пути к концу всех страданий ,вам  нет надобности чего-то  опасаться ."

----------

ullu (10.03.2013), Богдан Б (11.03.2013), Ритл (09.03.2013), Федор Ф (09.03.2013)

----------


## Буль

_Фауст_

Мне скучно, бес.

_Мефистофель_

Что делать, Фауст?
Таков вам положен предел,
Его ж никто не преступает.
Вся тварь разумная скучает:
Иной от лени, тот от дел;
Кто верит, кто утратил веру;
Тот насладиться не успел,
Тот насладился через меру,
И всяк зевает да живет —
И всех вас гроб, зевая, ждет.
Зевай и ты.

_Фауст_

Сухая шутка!
Найди мне способ как-нибудь
Рассеяться.

_Мефистофель_

Доволен будь
Ты доказательством рассудка.
В своем альбоме запиши:
Fastidium est quies — скука
Отдохновение души.

----------

Lion Miller (09.03.2013), Доня (01.05.2018), Дхармананда (09.03.2013), Леонид Ш (09.03.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (09.03.2013), Чагна Дордже (10.03.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Поздравляю, вы узнали Первую благородную истину.


Нет, это еще не значит - узнать Первую Благородную истину. Узнать Первую - значит подняться над миром и увидеть не изнутри, а со стороны, что всякое существование во всех мирах - явное или скрытое страдание. То, что обычным людям представляется, как счастье - тоже неизбежно влечет за собой страдание. Страдание - само становление, бытие. Истина поэтому и называется Благородной (арийской), что предполагает не обыденное, а высокое, надмирское представление о страдании. Так что, друг мой, не так-то просто постичь ЧБИ. Даже Первую.

----------

Akaguma (11.03.2013), Сергей Ч (11.03.2013), Тао (09.03.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> просто с определенного моменто возникло четкое ощущение, что происходят только феномены - дыхание и сердцебиение (сосредотачивалась на дыхании и слышала сердцебиение ибо в берушах) и никакого "Я" нет. Только феномены и всё. Причем ощущение длилось долго в медитации и после выхода из нее, я сделала приготовления ко сну и т.д, легла - а ощущение, хоть и ослабло, но не пропало.


Это просто еще одно из проявлений Вашего "Я". И Вы временно впали в негилизм.




> Не страшное ощущение(........) - это понимание бессмысленности отныне всех жизненных телодвижений - успеха. карьеры, семьи, личных отношений.


Все это бессмысленно, но в то же время обладает смыслом - когда проявляется. Важно любым своим действиям придавать полезное направление. 

Вы, наверно, испугались, что со всем этим надо расстаться? Так вот, когда мы умираем, расстаться придется со всем. А пока мы живем - все эти вещи можно совершать с памятованием о благом и превращать в буддийскую практику. Даже, если Вы видите абсурдность семьи или работы - Вы же из семьи не уйдете? Работать не перестанете?

Но на самом деле все, кроме практики, абсурдно, и стоит вопрос только о самообеспечении условий для практики. И с практикой все мы постепенно отказываемся, насколько можно, от бессмысленных действий и объектов, - и все больше думаем о любом объекте - а можно ли без него обойтись? И все происходит естесственно, размышления о непостоянстве дают свои плоды.

----------

AndyZ (10.03.2013), Балабуст (11.03.2013), Владимир Баскаков (09.03.2013), Доня (01.05.2018), Кайто Накамура (12.03.2013), Мяснов (12.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Вот случилось со мной нежданно-негаданно переживание анатта с прошлой субботы на воскресенье. После него до сих пор так мерзостно и погано на душе... Как будто в тебе дырку проделали и всё, чем ты до этого жил и радовался - потеряло смысл. что делать? К психиатру? Или на этот счет существуют буддийские противоядия? Переживание случилось во время медитации, само по себе оно не плохое, нет ни страха, ни диссоциации (ибо чтобы была диссоциация, нужно, чтобы что-то от чего-то диссоциировало, "Я" от феноменов или т.д, а когда только одни феномены - то диссоциировать нечему). Зато сильнейший когнитивный диссонанс. Прошу помощи!


Старайтесь развить вирию и саддху.

----------


## Дхармананда

Займитесь развитием брахмавихар для баланса.

----------

Пема Дролкар (11.03.2013), Сергей Ч (11.03.2013), Топпер- (10.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (11.03.2013)

----------


## Андрей Бернштайн

> Так вот, сидела, медитировала, после тяжелого трудового дня (в выходные работала), добивалась максимального отпускания. Сразу говорю - никаких спецэффектов не было, перед глазами огни не мерцали, в ушах ничьи голоса не слышались, просто с определенного моменто возникло четкое ощущение, что происходят только феномены - дыхание и сердцебиение (сосредотачивалась на дыхании и слышала сердцебиение ибо в берушах) и никакого "Я" нет. Только феномены и всё. Причем ощущение длилось долго в медитации и после выхода из нее, я сделала приготовления ко сну и т.д, легла - а ощущение, хоть и ослабло, но не пропало. Не страшное ощущение, ибо бояться нечем и не за что. Убей меня в тот момент - я бы и переживать не стала, но что меня выбило из колеи - это понимание бессмысленности отныне всех жизненных телодвижений - успеха. карьеры, семьи, личных отношений. Короче, заснула только под утро и только после приема новопассита. Утром пришлось вставаь и идти на работу. а с понедельника я заболела. с температурой и прочим и болею до сих пор.


То, что Вы заболели, это не медитация виновата...это так, к слову.
А по поводу переживаний всё просто...наблюдайте. Что бы не произошло, наблюдайте это...и никак не относитесь...просто наблюдайте.
Аджан Чаа говорил, что медитация не заканчивается тем, что Вы встали с места и пошли, напротив, она продолжается даже тогда, когда Вы едите, ходите, думаете, смотрите в окно или говорите с друзьями.
Потому, повторю ещё раз...наблюдайте...всё время...тогда и ощущений таких мощных не будет.

----------


## Нико

После тяжелого трудового дня лама Тхубтен Еше не советовал медитировать на ночь глядя. Плюшки, чай, расслабиться.... Ну и всё остальное.

----------

Германн (25.03.2013), Кунсанг (25.03.2013), Топпер- (25.03.2013)

----------


## Наталья

> После тяжелого трудового дня лама Тхубтен Еше не советовал медитировать на ночь глядя. Плюшки, чай, расслабиться.... Ну и всё остальное.


А когда же тогда медитировать? Или не трудиться? 

Кстати, а вот деликатный вопрос к знающим ))) Если ПМС и МС - медитировать можно? Если болеешь и вследствие этого находишься в измененном (по сравнению со здоровым) состоянии сознания? А если вдруг омрачения нахлынули, можно ли их успокаивать медитацией? А если невыспавшийся - можно ли?
И да, что же делать, когда после трудового дня уставший, а медитировать хочется?

----------


## Топпер

> А когда же тогда медитировать? Или не трудиться?


Вообще лучше всего рано утром. Часа в четыре-пять. Этот период даже в йоге считается лучшим для занятий. Видимо биологические часы наиболее благоприятны. А на ночь лучше делать небольшую медитацию, если есть силы и время.



> Кстати, а вот деликатный вопрос к знающим ))) Если ПМС и МС - медитировать можно? Если болеешь и вследствие этого находишься в измененном (по сравнению со здоровым) состоянии сознания?


Можно. Сознание же не настолько уж изменено. С работы же (даже ответственной) в эти дни не отпускают. Более того, если есть эмоциональные всплески, то это как раз таки хорошее поле для работы. Даже если вначале и не получается.



> А если вдруг омрачения нахлынули, можно ли их успокаивать медитацией?


Здесь смотря какие и смотря какой интенсивности.



> А если невыспавшийся - можно ли?


Если сон был более четырёх часов то, в принципе, можно. Иногда это даже помогает. Если ум у человека слишком беспокойный, то лёгкий недосып помогает предотвратить слишком активное его блуждание.



> И да, что же делать, когда после трудового дня уставший, а медитировать хочется?


Тогда медитируйте. Грех такое желание подавлять.
Либо можно почитать что-либо по буддизму и просто посидеть, обдумать.

----------

Алик (25.03.2013), Богдан Б (25.03.2013)

----------


## Наталья

> Вообще лучше всего рано утром. Часа в четыре-пять. Этот период даже в йоге считается лучшим для занятий. Видимо биологические часы наиболее благоприятны. А на ночь лучше делать небольшую медитацию, если есть силы и время.


 - вот у нас всё-таки другое широтное время. Была в Китае (на юге) - там организм сам встаёт на рассвете без всяких проблем, как раз в 4-5, а у нас - в это время самый сладкий сон. 
И здесь я на такие подвиги неспособна, я ж всё-таки сова.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> я ж всё-таки сова.


А не выспавшаяся сова, это, как известно, Angry Bird

----------

Алик (25.03.2013), Наталья (25.03.2013), Пема Дролкар (25.03.2013), Топпер- (25.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> - вот у нас всё-таки другое широтное время. Была в Китае (на юге) - там организм сам встаёт на рассвете без всяких проблем, как раз в 4-5, а у нас - в это время самый сладкий сон. 
> И здесь я на такие подвиги неспособна, я ж всё-таки сова.


И я сова. Даже сверхсова. Но даже я чувствую, что если встаю в это время, то медитация идёт хорошо. И, что самое удивительное, потом спать не очень хочется. А вот если встаю в промежутке между 6 и 9 утра - весь день до вечера сонный.

----------

Ритл (25.03.2013)

----------


## Наталья

> И я сова. Даже сверхсова. Но даже я чувствую, что если встаю в это время, то медитация идёт хорошо. И, что самое удивительное, потом спать не очень хочется. А вот если встаю в промежутке между 6 и 9 утра - весь день до вечера сонный.


А когда в таком случае спать ложиться? И как совмещать с обычным графиком работающего человека?

----------


## Топпер

> А когда в таком случае спать ложиться? И как совмещать с обычным графиком работающего человека?


Сложно совмещать. Конечно приходится идти на какие-то компромисы. Даже если мы возьмём упосатху, то сейчас её вынужденны по выходным соблюдать, а не в лунные дни.

----------

Ашвария (25.03.2013)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

Между прочим очень характерный рассказ у топикстартера. И такое многие медитаторы рассказывают, бывает и пострашнее рассказы на самом деле. А ещё даже по общению в сети видно по многим людям медитирующим что они проходят через непростые эмоциональные ломки. Я например заранее чувствую что если начну медитировать то обязательно провалюсь в такие не очень здоровые состояния. Так что с медитацией нашим мирянам нужно очень осторожно.

----------


## Анна А

> Я например заранее чувствую что если начну медитировать то* обязательно провалюсь в такие не очень здоровые состояния.* Так что с медитацией нашим мирянам нужно очень осторожно.


Быть может это есть не плохо, а хорошо. Хуже, когда эти состояния (непризнанные желания) задвигаются и прессуются, не будучи прожитыми и понятыми. Я со своими прорывавшимися эмоциями работала самостоятельно и со специалистом, проживая, осознавая, больно конечно, но это очищение. ...в бардо легче будет )

----------


## Йен

Когда в какой-то мере удается реализовать анатта, то чувство - будто с тебя десятиэтажный дом свалился, который таскал на себе всю жизнь как улитка, а легкость и радость похожи на те, что испытываешь в глубоком сосредоточении.) И это состояние остается довольно-таки продолжительное время, пока не начинаешь снова вовлекаться и присваивать "татхата" процессы. 
Печальные мысли могут поначалу возникать при наблюдении непостоянства, потому что считаешь все преходящее своим и собой (но опять же, возникающее разочарование можно сразу сделать объектом медитации и наблюдать как оно тоже исчезает), анатта же помогает избавиться от "великих печалей", потому ее нужно развивать параллельно, тогда все возникающие негативные состояния не будут иметь к тебе никакого отношения, у них просто есть причина для возникновения и они, как все сконструированное,  со временем исчезнут.  )

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вот случилось со мной нежданно-негаданно переживание анатта с прошлой субботы на воскресенье. После него до сих пор так мерзостно и погано на душе... Как будто в тебе дырку проделали и всё, чем ты до этого жил и радовался - потеряло смысл. что делать? К психиатру? Или на этот счет существуют буддийские противоядия? Переживание случилось во время медитации, само по себе оно не плохое, нет ни страха, ни диссоциации (ибо чтобы была диссоциация, нужно, чтобы что-то от чего-то диссоциировало, "Я" от феноменов или т.д, а когда только одни феномены - то диссоциировать нечему). Зато сильнейший когнитивный диссонанс. Прошу помощи!


Сочувствую Вам. Потеря привычных надежных ориентиров, которые кажутся надежными и вечными - это болезненное чувство.
Будда учил, что практика бдительности без практики успокоения часто болезненна.
Сначала успокоение ума, затем направление успокоенного ума - безболезненная практика.

Попробуйте меньше созерцать явления и больше посвятите времени однонаправленной сосредоточенности.

----------


## Шавырин

> Сочувствую Вам. Потеря привычных надежных ориентиров, которые кажутся надежными и вечными - это болезненное чувство.
> Будда учил, что практика бдительности без практики успокоения часто болезненна.
> Сначала успокоение ума, затем направление успокоенного ума - безболезненная практика.
> 
> Попробуйте меньше созерцать явления и больше посвятите времени однонаправленной сосредоточенности.


Ничего , что сообщение датировано ( 08.03.2013, 21:25 ) ?

----------

Пема Дролкар (16.09.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

Ничего, Шавырин  :Smilie:  Некропостинг для того и критикуют, что невнимательные участники отправляют свои сообщения прямиком в ад.

----------

Шавырин (16.09.2016)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Между прочим очень характерный рассказ у топикстартера. И такое многие медитаторы рассказывают, бывает и пострашнее рассказы на самом деле. А ещё даже по общению в сети видно по многим людям медитирующим что они проходят через непростые эмоциональные ломки. Я например заранее чувствую что если начну медитировать то обязательно провалюсь в такие не очень здоровые состояния. Так что с медитацией нашим мирянам нужно очень осторожно.


Зависит от того, кто на что смотрит) Ломки надо начинать проходить, когда уже несколько разбираешься, что у тебя там в уме и умеешь этим хоть в некоторой степени управлять. И базовая нравственность в помощь.

И не надо ничего заранее чувствовать) Базу создавайте, проскочите лехко) Концентрация на объекте еще никого сильно не ломала) Только объект нормальный выберите.

----------


## Won Soeng

Это еще что. А вот когда медитации уже очень комфортные, а жизнь, эпизодами, невыносима - вот тут  хочется волшебного прорыва  :Smilie:

----------


## Анна А

> Ломки надо начинать проходить, когда уже несколько разбираешься, что у тебя там в уме  .


Так как разобраться, что у тебя в уме без медитации? ) ..которая часто тянет за собой ломку.
А базовая нравственность, она у всех есть и у всех же хромает периодами  :Smilie: 




> Концентрация на объекте еще никого сильно не ломала) Только объект нормальный выберите


Это да.

----------


## Анна А

> Это еще что. А вот когда медитации уже очень комфортные, а жизнь, эпизодами, невыносима - вот тут  хочется волшебного прорыва


Всегда думала, что период комфорта в медитациях сильно приглушает невыносимость жизни )

----------


## Won Soeng

Со своей стороны могу порекомендовать попробовать медитацию на тексте сутры. Хотя, говорят, на мантре тоже хорошо, но сутра лично мне очень помогает занять широко блуждающий ум. 
Зрительные объекты для меня, как оказалось, вообще не являются подходящими. 

Но то, что происходит при сосредоточении на чтении, слушании или рецитации хорошей сутры - для меня ни с чем не сравнимо. Я это обнаружил изучая махасатипаттхана сутту, когда читал ее разворачивая все сокращения.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Так как разобраться, что у тебя в уме без медитации? ) ..которая часто тянет за собой ломку.
> А базовая нравственность, она у всех есть и у всех же хромает периодами 
> 
> 
> Это да.


Базовая нравственность, если ее РАЗВИВАТЬ, ведет к тому, что ты уже на автомате практически постоянно следишь за собственными мыслями и действиями. Это и есть БАЗА для медитации.

ЕСДЛ: 


> Нравственность, медитация и мудрость — вот та последовательность, в которой следует практиковать, и вот почему:
> Для того чтобы мудрость, которая заключается в особого рода проницательности, освободила вас от помех к правильному пониманию, а также сделала совершенно невозможными ошибочные состояния ума, необходима медитация — состояние полной однонаправленности, в котором устранены все внутренние отвлекающие факторы. В противном случае ум окажется слишком рассеянным и мудрость не будет иметь никакой силы, точно так же как пламя свечи не даст много света на ветру. Следовательно, медитация должна предшествовать обретению мудрости.
> Однонаправленная медитация предполагает устранение таких внутренних отвлекающих факторов, как излишняя расслабленность либо, наоборот, возбужденность ума. Но прежде для этого следует освободиться от внешних отвлекающих факторов — путем тренировки в нравственности, подразумевающей постоянное внимание и осознанность по отношению к словам и действиям. Иными словами, нужно всегда отдавать себе отчет в том, что вы делаете и говорите. Не совладав с этими очевидными факторами, невозможно преодолеть и более тонкие внутренние. Постоянство внимания позволяет достичь умиротворенной стабильности ума, поэтому практика нравственности должна предшествовать практике медитации.
> По моему собственному опыту, принятие монашеских обетов способствовало снижению моей внешней устремленности и деятельности, благодаря чему я смог больше сосредоточиться на духовном развитии. Обеты воздержания от бесцельных слов и действий заставили меня осмысливать свое поведение и обращать внимание на то, что происходит в моем уме. Иными словами, даже когда я не занимался целенаправленно медитацией, мне приходилось следить за тем, чтобы мой ум не рассеивался, — тем самым я постоянно подталкивал его к однонаправленному, интроспективному созерцанию. И всё это, безусловно, основывалось на обете нравственности. Рассматривая три упомянутые практики — нравственность, медитацию и мудрость, — мы видим, что каждая из них является фундаментом для последующей. (Такой порядок ясно виден в истории жизни самого Будды.) Таким образом, духовное развитие всегда базируется на соответствующем нравственном поведении.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Всегда думала, что период комфорта в медитациях сильно приглушает невыносимость жизни )


Не думаю, что можно убежать из всех жизненных ситуаций в комфортную медитацию  :Smilie:

----------


## Анна А

> Не думаю, что можно убежать из всех жизненных ситуаций в комфортную медитацию


Я чуток о другом: практика медитаций снимает напряжение и значимость  постоянно возникающих ситуаций в жизни )

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Я чуток о другом: практика медитаций снимает напряжение и значимость  постоянно возникающих ситуаций в жизни )


Боюсь это не так. Если бы медитация была настолько универсальным и применимым в быту и в повседневности средством, то Будда бы её давал всем мирянам. А он даже бхиккху некоторым говорил не торопиться с этим, нажимать на подготовку. 

Эту идею о живительной и волшебной силе медитации для повседневной ситуации, (и о её простоте, если конечно пройти курс обучения у мега-продвинутого мастера) запустили модерновые странствующие гуру, они этим торгуют и рекламируют свой товар как умеют. В реальности-то конечно всё не так как в рекламе, скорее наоборот.

----------


## Антарадхана

> Боюсь это не так. Если бы медитация была настолько универсальным и применимым в быту и в повседневности средством, то Будда бы её давал всем мирянам. А он даже бхиккху некоторым говорил не торопиться с этим, нажимать на подготовку. 
> 
> Эту идею о живительной и волшебной силе медитации для повседневной ситуации, (и о её простоте, если конечно пройти курс обучения у мега-продвинутого мастера) запустили модерновые странствующие гуру, они этим торгуют и рекламируют свой товар как умеют. В реальности-то конечно всё не так как в рекламе, скорее наоборот.


Медитация - это действительно не способ достижения мирского, иллюзорного счастья, не способ улучшения настроения, снятия напряжения, и т.п. 

Будда учил правильной осознанности и правильному сосредоточению всех тех, кто концептуально понял Четыре Благородные Истины, и зародил в себе устремление прекратить рождения в самсаре, независимо от того, мирянин это или монах.

----------


## Анна А

> Боюсь это не так. Если бы медитация была настолько универсальным и применимым в быту и в повседневности средством, то Будда бы её давал всем мирянам. А он даже бхиккху некоторым говорил не торопиться с этим, нажимать на подготовку. 
> 
> Эту идею о живительной и волшебной силе медитации для повседневной ситуации, (и о её простоте, если конечно пройти курс обучения у мега-продвинутого мастера) запустили модерновые странствующие гуру, они этим торгуют и рекламируют свой товар как умеют. В реальности-то конечно всё не так как в рекламе, скорее наоборот.


Про странствующих гуру соглашусь ))

Думаю, что смотря с какой стороны смотреть на медитацию. Ведь это очень личный процесс и многоуровневый. 
Если принять как остановку мыслей, наблюдение их, сосредоточение на обьекте  не слишком продолжительное время, то в повседневной жизни это очень хорошо. антистрессово )
Другое дело - это сложно для тех, кто привык расслабляться внешними средствами.

Если говорить о более продвинутых и глубоких уровнях, где мастер должен быть рядом во избежание неожиданностей...тут соглашусь конечно.
И потом речь шла о невыносимости каких то ситуаций для глубоко медитирующего (если я не ошибаюсь) вот и думаю о примере невыносимой ситуации...

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.09.2016)

----------


## Анна А

> Медитация - это действительно не способ достижения мирского, иллюзорного счастья, не способ улучшения настроения, снятия напряжения, и т.п. 
> 
> Будда учил правильной осознанности и правильному сосредоточению всех тех, кто концептуально понял Четыре Благородные Истины, и зародил в себе устремление прекратить рождения в самсаре, независимо от того, мирянин это или монах.


Тогда скажите, что Вы понимаете под смыслом медитации?
И мне кажется, что кто действительно концептуально понял Четыре Благородные Истины...тот уже достаточно осознан в повседневной жизни. Вся его жизнь проходит в известном намерении.

----------


## Антарадхана

> Тогда скажите, что Вы понимаете под смыслом медитации?


Достижение сверхмирских плодов, Ниббаны, Освобождения.

http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...sirkin.htm#p16

----------

Анна А (16.09.2016)

----------


## Анна А

> Достижение сверхмирских плодов, Ниббаны, Освобождения.
> 
> http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...sirkin.htm#p16


Разве сначала не нужно учиться отпускать напряжение и суету мыслей?

----------


## Антарадхана

> Разве сначала не нужно учиться отпускать напряжение и суету мыслей?


Почему же, это полезно, но это скорее подготовительная практика перед медитацией, а не сама медитация. Сама медитация начинается вместе с беспрерывным сосредоточением на объекте медитации.

----------

Анна А (16.09.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Про странствующих гуру соглашусь ))
> 
> Думаю, что смотря с какой стороны смотреть на медитацию. Ведь это очень личный процесс и многоуровневый. 
> Если принять как остановку мыслей, наблюдение их, сосредоточение на обьекте  не слишком продолжительное время, то в повседневной жизни это очень хорошо. антистрессово )
> Другое дело - это сложно для тех, кто привык расслабляться внешними средствами.


Я же говорю, Будда не давал медитацию мирянам ни под каким соусом, с мотивацией "это антистрессово" в том числе не давал. Это уже запустили странствующие гуру, следовательно, это стоит обсуждать на их форумах, а Тхеравада тут несколько ни при чем. 

Антистрессово много чего, например созерцания на кладбищах, осознание смертности своего тела, его непривлекательности, осознание отвратительности еды. Это тоже Будда не давал мирянам, а только бхиккху. Это часть практики, напрямую связанная с медитацией. 

А нам Будда завещал развивать мудрость и изучать Дхамму. И это тоже антистрессово кстати говоря. И антистрессово и ортодоксально.  :Smilie:

----------


## Анна А

> Я же говорю, Будда не давал медитацию мирянам ни под каким соусом, с мотивацией "это антистрессово" в том числе не давал. Это уже запустили странствующие гуру, следовательно, это стоит обсуждать на их форумах, а Тхеравада тут несколько ни при чем. 
> 
> Антистрессово много чего, например созерцания на кладбищах, осознание смертности своего тела, его непривлекательности, осознание отвратительности еды. Это тоже Будда не давал мирянам, а только бхиккху. Это часть практики, напрямую связанная с медитацией. 
> 
> А нам Будда завещал развивать мудрость и изучать Дхамму. И это тоже антистрессово кстати говоря. И антистрессово и ортодоксально.


Так значит бросить медитацию? )

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Так значит бросить медитацию? )


Если на регулярную практику есть 1 час в сутках (а больше редко у кого есть) то да, если стоит выбор между медитацией в этот час и чтением Сутт, то очевидно - следует предпочесть регулярное вдумчивое чтение Сутт.

----------


## Йен

> Я же говорю, Будда не давал медитацию мирянам ни под каким соусом


Когда так было сказано, Песса, сын наездника на слоне, сказал: «Удивительно, Господин! Поразительно, как хорошо Благословенный провозгласил четыре основы осознанности – ради очищения существ, ради преодоления печали и стенания, ради исчезновения боли и печали, ради достижения истинного пути, ради реализации ниббаны. Ведь, Господин, мы, одетые в белые одежды миряне, также время от времени пребываем с умами, хорошо утверждёнными в этих четырёх основах осознанности. Вот, Господин, мы пребываем с созерцании тела в теле… умственных объектов как умственных объектов, будучи решительными, бдительными, осознанными, устранив алчность и печаль к миру.
Удивительно, Господин! Поразительно, как среди людской запутанности, развращённости, обмана, Благословенный знает благополучие и вред существ. Ведь люди запутаны, а животные достаточно открыты. Господин, я могу управлять слоном, которого ещё нужно приручить, и за время, которое требуется, чтобы совершить поездку до Чампы и обратно, этот слон покажет каждый вид обмана, двуличности, изворотливости, притворства, [на которые он только способен]1. Но те, кого называют рабами, посыльными, слугами, ведут себя одним образом [своим] телом, другим образом речью, тогда как их умы работают ещё иначе. Удивительно, Господин! Поразительно, как среди людской запутанности, развращённости, обмана, Благословенный знает благополучие и вред существ. Ведь люди запутаны, а животные достаточно открыты».

*Кандарака сутта*


«А ты, домохозяин? Как долго ты являешься мирским последователем [Будды]?»
«Столько же, почтенный, уже тридцать лет как».
«За эти тридцать лет, домохозяин, достиг ли ты каких-либо сверхчеловеческих достижений в знании и видении, что достойны благородных, какого-либо приятного пребывания?»
«А как может быть иначе, почтенный? До той степени, до которой я пожелаю, отбросив чувственные удовольствия, отбросив неблагие состояния [ума], я вхожу и пребываю в первой джхане, которая сопровождается направлением и удержанием, а также восторгом и удовольствием, что рождены этим отбрасыванием. Далее, до той степени, до которой я пожелаю, с угасанием направления и удержания я вхожу и пребываю во второй джхане… Далее, до той степени, до которой я пожелаю, с угасанием восторга… я вхожу и пребываю в третьей джхане… Далее, до той степени, до которой я пожелаю, с прекращением удовольствия и боли… я вхожу и пребываю в четвёртой джхане.
И кроме того, если я скончаюсь до того, как скончается Благословенный, то будет не удивительно, если он заявит обо мне так: «Нет каких-либо оков, из-за которых домохозяин Читта мог бы вернуться обратно в этот мир»

*Ачела кассапа сутта*

«Домохозяева, вы преподнесли одеяния, еду, жилища, лекарства и обеспечение для больных Сангхе монахов. Вам не следует довольствоваться лишь только этим, [думая]: «Мы преподнесли одеяния, еду, жилища, лекарства и обеспечение для больных Сангхе монахов». Поэтому, домохозяева, вот как вы должны тренировать себя: «Как мы можем время от времени входить и пребывать в восторге уединения?» Вот как вы должны тренировать себя».
Когда так было сказано, Достопочтенный Сарипутта обратился к Благословенному: «Удивительно и поразительно, Учитель, как хорошо об этом сказал Благословенный. Учитель, каждый раз, когда ученик Благородных входит и пребывает в восторге уединения, то в этом случае пять вещей не происходят в нём. (1) Боль и уныние, связанные с чувственностью, не происходят в нём. (2) Удовольствие и радость, связанные с чувственностью, не происходят в нём. (3) Боль и уныние, связанные с неблагим, не происходят в нём. (4) Удовольствие и радость, связанные с неблагим, не происходят в нём. (5) Боль и уныние, связанные с благим, не происходят в нём. Учитель, каждый раз, когда ученик Благородных входит и пребывает в восторге уединения, то в этом случае эти пять вещей не происходят в нём».
«Хорошо, хорошо, Сарипутта! Сарипутта, каждый раз, когда ученик Благородных входит и пребывает… в этом случае эти пять вещей не происходят в нём».

*Пити сутта*

----------

Антарадхана (16.09.2016), Ассаджи (17.09.2016), Доня (01.05.2018), Кеин (17.09.2016), Шавырин (16.09.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Если на регулярную практику есть 1 час в сутках (а больше редко у кого есть) то да, если стоит выбор между медитацией в этот час и чтением Сутт, то очевидно - следует предпочесть регулярное вдумчивое чтение Сутт.


Чаще проблема в мотивации, у многих есть 24 часа свободного времени в сутки, но они все равно не занимаются практикой.

----------

Ассаджи (17.09.2016), Кузьмич (18.09.2016)

----------


## Йен

Домохозяин, вот как тебе следует тренироваться: «Я не буду цепляться за всё видимое, слышимое, ощущаемое, познаваемое, встречаемое, искомое, исследуемое умом, и моё сознание не будет зависимым от этого». Вот как тебе следует тренироваться».
Когда так было сказано, домохозяин Анатхапиндика разрыдался. Тогда Достопочтенный Ананда спросил его: «Ты ниспадаешь, домохозяин, ты тонешь?»
«Я не ниспадаю, Достопочтенный Ананда, я не тону. Но хотя я долгое время прислуживал Учителю и монахам, достойным почитания, я прежде никогда не слышал такой беседы по Дхамме».
«Такая беседа по Дхамме, домохозяин, не даётся мирянам, одетым в белое. Такая беседа по Дхамме даётся тем, кто ушёл в бездомную жизнь».
«В таком случае, Достопочтенный Сарипутта, пусть такая беседа о Дхамме даётся мирянам, одетым в белое. Есть представители клана, у которых мало пыли в глазах, и которые падут, не услышав [такую беседу] по Дхамме. Будут те, кто поймут Дхамму».

*Анатхапиндиковада сутта*

----------

Антарадхана (16.09.2016), Кеин (17.09.2016), Шавырин (16.09.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

Не только монахи, но и миряне в столь же больших количествах достигали плодов Арья МН 73 Маха ваччхаготта сутта: Большая лекция для Ваччхаготты

Вот Будда учит большое собрание мирян достижению джхан http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...i-sutta-sv.htm

----------

Ассаджи (17.09.2016), Йен (16.09.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

Йен,

это всё прекрасно, но только на основе этих примеров (всех) нельзя сделать вывод, что нормальная практика может состоять из сидячей медитации анапанасати или випассаны для антистресса, как это продвигают странствующие гуру. 

Песса время от времени занимается сатипаттханой. Молодец. Дело хорошее.

Читта достиг джхан отбрасывая чувственные удовольствия и неблагие состояния ума, он не говорит что достиг этого медитацией. Уж точно не одной только медитацией.

"Пребывать в восторге уединения" это тоже не совсем о медитации, точно не о ней конкретно. Это об отвлечении от мира. Нам-то сегодня доступно не просто уходить в "восторг уединения", отвлекаясь от суеты, но ещё и Сутты при этом читать. 

Анатхапиндика перед смертью попросил давать высшие поучения всем, а не только бхиккху. И замечательно.

И ещё раз. Если у человека есть на регулярную практику 1 час в сутках. На что это время разумно потратить, с учетом представленных примеров? Неужели на сидячую медитацию и борьбу с проблемами по ходу неё, тем самым недобирая время на изучение Дхаммы? Не думаю что такой вывод будет правильным.  :Smilie:

----------


## Йен

В ПК вообще нет такого слова - медитация. Есть бхавана - развитие. Развитие сати, четырех сатипаттхан, сосредоточения или брахма-вихар. Все это сейчас называют медитацией. И, например, в отличие от самадхи с четырьмя положениями тела, сати можно развивать все время пока мы бодрствуем. Даже когда пишешь всякую фигню на форум, можно при этом стараться быть осознанным. )

----------

Антарадхана (16.09.2016), Ассаджи (17.09.2016), Владимир Николаевич (16.09.2016), Кеин (17.09.2016)

----------


## Анна А

> Если на регулярную практику есть 1 час в сутках (а больше редко у кого есть) то да, если стоит выбор между медитацией в этот час и чтением Сутт, то очевидно - следует предпочесть регулярное вдумчивое чтение Сутт.


Я называю медитацией любой осознанный процесс, состояние в "здесь и сейчас" . Это может быть и дыхание и движение и вдумчивание чтение Сутт, и многое другое. Дело же не во времени погружения, а в глубине.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я чуток о другом: практика медитаций снимает напряжение и значимость  постоянно возникающих ситуаций в жизни )


Один вид медитаций снимает, другой - обостряет. Оба необходимы.

----------

Анна А (18.09.2016), Кузьмич (18.09.2016), Монферран (18.09.2016)

----------


## Шуньшунь

> И ещё раз. Если у человека есть на регулярную практику 1 час в сутках. На что это время разумно потратить, с учетом представленных примеров? Неужели на сидячую медитацию и борьбу с проблемами по ходу неё, тем самым недобирая время на изучение Дхаммы? Не думаю что такой вывод будет правильным.


Читать сутры или что угодно буддийское полезно разве что для вхождение в медитативное состояние. Ничего нового там нет и не будет. Чем меньше думаешь - тем больше проясняется все, а чтобы не думать лучшего средства чем медитация я не знаю. Я тоже люблю почитать, но это тоже своего рода ловушка. Медитация/не-думание/осознанность - ключ, но не слова на экране.

----------


## Won Soeng

Шуньшунь, Вы можете узнать о медитативном состоянии либо от учителя, либо из сутр. И наставления учителей не противоречат сутрам и находятся в сутрах. Сутры - это всего лишь прямой текст учения от Будды (а в Махаяне так же и от других великих учителей, равных Будде).

Ловушка это думать, что медитативное состояние самоочевидно, не имеет ошибок и не представлено миллионами заблуждений.
Значение имеет только правильное сосредоточение и правильная направленность внимания. А чтобы научиться правильному, необходимо изучать, как этому учат опытные практики. Но даже получив точное наставление нужно уметь его услышать (а для этого необходимы правильные взгляды) и иметь условия для применения (это правильный образ жизни и то, что в него складывается, а так же решимость, усердие)

Если прямо сейчас Вы не находитесь в правильном медитативном состоянии и Вы не знаете, как в него войти, либо сомневаетесь и не уверены - правильно слушать учение и читать его.

----------

Монферран (18.09.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Читать сутры или что угодно буддийское полезно разве что для вхождение в медитативное состояние. Ничего нового там нет и не будет. Чем меньше думаешь - тем больше проясняется все, а чтобы не думать лучшего средства чем медитация я не знаю. Я тоже люблю почитать, но это тоже своего рода ловушка. Медитация/не-думание/осознанность - ключ, но не слова на экране.


Буддийский Путь состоит из нравственности (sila), сосредоточения (samadhi) и *мудрости* (panna). Для развития надмирской мудрости, и практикуют сосредоточение, и именно через развитие надмирской мудрости достигается окончательное Пробуждение. Буддизм не учит "не думать", напротив думать нужно много и в правильном ключе. Буддийский Путь начинается с правильных воззрений. Будда говорил: "Монахи, посредством двух причин могут родиться правильные воззрения. Каких двух? Посредством услышанного от других и посредством внимательного размышления". Так вот "услышанное от других" - это слова самого Будды и Арьев, услышанные лично, пересказанные монахами, или прочитанные в суттах.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Буддийский Путь состоит из нравственности (sila), сосредоточения (samadhi) и *мудрости* (panna). Для развития надмирской мудрости, и практикуют сосредоточение, и именно через развитие надмирской мудрости достигается окончательное Пробуждение. Буддизм не учит "не думать", напротив думать нужно много и в правильном ключе. Буддийский Путь начинается с правильных воззрений. Будда говорил: "Монахи, посредством двух причин могут родиться правильные воззрения. Каких двух? Посредством услышанного от других и посредством внимательного размышления". Так вот "услышанное от других" - это слова самого Будды и Арьев, услышанные лично, пересказанные монахами, или прочитанные в суттах.


Не оспаривая сказанного в целом отмечу, что слово "думать" большинство людей применят неправильно, как, впрочем, и "не думать". Лучше вообще не использовать столь неопределенное для понимания слово. Люди не выбирают "думать" или "не думать". Если Вам сказать "подумайте", но не направить Ваше внимание, что Вы будете делать? Вы не сможете исполнить это указание.
Я попрошу Вас уточнить, какие термины Вы переводите словами "думать", "много думать" и "много думать в правильном ключе"?

----------

Монферран (18.09.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Я попрошу Вас уточнить, какие термины Вы переводите словами "думать", "много думать" и "много думать в правильном ключе"?


Я ничего в данном случае не перевожу, а говорю *думать* и *размышлять*, это синонимы, направлять внимание - тоже самое. Для установления правильных воззрений, естественно нужно размышлять о правильных вещах, связанных с Дхаммой: о трех характеристиках существования и т.п. "Внимательное размышление" из цитаты, это скорее всего yoniso manasikara.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я ничего в данном случае не перевожу, а говорю *думать* и *размышлять*, это синонимы, направлять внимание - тоже самое. Для установления правильных воззрений, естественно нужно размышлять о правильных вещах, связанных с Дхаммой: о трех характеристиках существования и т.п. "Внимательное размышление" из цитаты, это скорее всего yoniso manasikara.


Для ученика очень важно понять, как правильно применять полученные наставления. Вы согласны?
Крайне важно, как человек поймет те или другие слова, как он с ними поступит. Неправильное использование не только не даст результата, но может и навредить ученику.

----------

Монферран (18.09.2016), Шавырин (18.09.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

ИМХО - это нужно постараться, что-бы неправильно понять посыл: что нужно думать и размышлять о 4БИ, взращивая правильные воззрения.

----------


## Монферран

Можно долго размышлять о трех деревьях так и не увидев леса ("увидев" - от слова "воззрение").

----------

Шавырин (18.09.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> ИМХО - это нужно постараться, что-бы неправильно понять посыл: что нужно думать и размышлять о 4БИ, взращивая правильные воззрения.


Как именно Вы можете размышлять о 4БИ? Можете привести пример размышлений?
Не подумайте, что я придираюсь. Дело в том, что так или иначе Все равно все сведется к слушанию Дхармы и поиску того, о чем эта Дхарма, в повседневной жизни, в возникающих настроениях и побуждениях.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.09.2016), Монферран (21.09.2016), Шавырин (18.09.2016)

----------


## Шуньшунь

А Будда откуда учился? он нашел учение в себе. Он сбежал от роскоши и от аскетизма и исследовал себя. И понял, что истина вне мыслей, хотя правильные мысли могут привести к ней. Он сидел под деревом и медитировал и прорвался сквозь тунель иллюзий. Его никто не учил и он ничего не читал. И таких множество я думаю людей. Просто мы о них конечно же не знаем. 
"Глубокий спукс сквозь мысли, все ближе и ближе к глубине" - я бы это так назвал.

----------


## Шавырин

> А Будда откуда учился? он нашел учение в себе. Он сбежал от роскоши и от аскетизма и исследовал себя. И понял, что истина вне мыслей, хотя правильные мысли могут привести к ней. Он сидел под деревом и медитировал и прорвался сквозь тунель иллюзий. Его никто не учил и он ничего не читал. И таких множество я думаю людей. Просто мы о них конечно же не знаем. 
> "Глубокий спукс сквозь мысли, все ближе и ближе к глубине" - я бы это так назвал.


Да кто это сказал ???

----------


## Won Soeng

> А Будда откуда учился? он нашел учение в себе. Он сбежал от роскоши и от аскетизма и исследовал себя. И понял, что истина вне мыслей, хотя правильные мысли могут привести к ней. Он сидел под деревом и медитировал и прорвался сквозь тунель иллюзий. Его никто не учил и он ничего не читал. И таких множество я думаю людей. Просто мы о них конечно же не знаем. 
> "Глубокий спукс сквозь мысли, все ближе и ближе к глубине" - я бы это так назвал.


Будда много учился у двух очень известных учителей и освоил под их руководством глубочайшие самадхи. Даже более глубокие, чем необходимо.
Но если Вы почитаете слова Будды, то увидите, как труден был путь, как много тонких заблуждений пришлось преодолеть. 

Вы можете надеяться пройти путь Будды, не слушая самого Будду и тех, кто слушая его прошел это путь вслед за ним.

Хотите - ищите сами. Хотите, идите за теми, кто прошел. Но не превращайте свои заблуждения в непреодолимые препятствия.

----------

Монферран (21.09.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

> А Будда откуда учился? он нашел учение в себе. Он сбежал от роскоши и от аскетизма и исследовал себя. И понял, что истина вне мыслей, хотя правильные мысли могут привести к ней. Он сидел под деревом и медитировал и прорвался сквозь тунель иллюзий. Его никто не учил и он ничего не читал. И таких множество я думаю людей. Просто мы о них конечно же не знаем.


Таких (Самасамбудд) всего несколько человек за кальпу (триллионы лет). И даже он (будучи непробужденным бодхисаттой) таки учился у предыдущего Будды в одном из прошлых рождений. Даже уже открытую Дхамму трудно постичь и еще труднее реализовать ее плоды, т.к. она идет против течения мира, и ее реализуют лишь единицы, среди бесчисленного количества живых существ.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.09.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Для ученика очень важно понять, как правильно применять полученные наставления. Вы согласны?
> Крайне важно, как человек поймет те или другие слова, как он с ними поступит. Неправильное использование не только не даст результата, но может и навредить ученику.


По моему ощущению слова это уже результат в очень большой степени. Понимание слов Дхаммы это уже их использование, и никакого вреда от этого быть не может.

----------


## Шуньшунь

> Вы можете надеяться пройти путь Будды, не слушая самого Будду и тех, кто слушая его прошел это путь вслед за ним.
> 
> Хотите - ищите сами. Хотите, идите за теми, кто прошел. Но не превращайте свои заблуждения в непреодолимые препятствия.


Я совсем не говорил, что не надо слушать Будду. Я имел в виду, что путь это НЕ слова, а практика. Практика это не читание. Читание это теория. Полезная, я не спорю, теория, но теория. Нужна практика. Практика это медитация. ТАк как размышление это тоже теория. Я сейчас говорю своими словами. Не нужно постоянно ссылаться на писания и сутры. Будда насколько я знаю, учил что надо проверять его слова на практике потому что он знал, что закостенелая вера это ловушка. Нет развития в таком случае потому что все уже ограничено рамками, как должно быть. Истина не в писаниях, она внутри нас. Она повсюду в конце концов! Везде и всегда. А слова это как указатель в какую сторону идти, но не сама дорога



> Таких (Самасамбудд) всего несколько человек за кальпу (триллионы лет). И даже он (будучи непробужденным бодхисаттой) таки учился у предыдущего Будды в одном из прошлых рождений. Даже уже открытую Дхамму трудно постичь и еще труднее реализовать ее плоды, т.к. она идет против течения мира, и ее реализуют лишь единицы, среди бесчисленного количества живых существ.


Это все слова которые вы услышали или прочитали. Поглядите в другую сторону, найдите паузу между двумя словами... между двумя звуками... между двумя мыслями.... между двумя.....между..............меж....ме.....м.........................

----------


## Won Soeng

Я вот сейчас практикую нажимание пальчиком кнопочек. Вы об этой практике? Что Вы практикуете сейчас? Загляните в монастырь. Что делают все эти люди?
 С чего они решили делать это десятилетиями? Что они знают и умеют, а во что - просто верят?Вы не дошли до конца пути, но говорите: практика, практика. Движение Ваших глаз по этим буквам - практика. Если Вы не знаете правильного направления, Вы уже заблудились. 
Сейчас этап Вашей практики называется "трясти чемодан". Вы почему-то думаете, что он полон сокровищ и первое, что из него вывалится - это то что нужно.

Но опыт миллионов людей показывает: путь долог. Сначала сверься с картой. Не любишь карты? Ну так просто не владеешь способом ее читать.

Практикуйте как считаете нужным, но знайте, когда все ухудшится, Вы не будете испытывать желания продолжать практику.

Каким бы опытным практиком Вы себя не считали, Ваше мнение изменится не раз

----------

Монферран (21.09.2016)

----------


## Шуньшунь

Won Soeng, я не говорю, что я не люблю карты)). Люблю, даже очень. Просто диалог начался с того, что Кайто Накамура написал, что лучше читать сутры чем медитировать. Сутры - это карта, дорога - это практика. Можно хоть сутками сидеть и наизусть выучить карту, но даже не увидеть дороги, не то чтобы по ней идти. Лучшая карта это учитель. У меня такой карты нет и в наше время такую карту найти почти что нереально. Так как в наше время все пропитано деньгами и шулерством и доверять можно только самому себе. Человек человеку волк - время не самое легкое, особенно это касается правильного духовного пути.



> Если Вы не знаете правильного направления, Вы уже заблудились.


Более-менее знаю правильное направление, но оно постоянно от меня убегает и только в редкие моменты, когда мир затихает и успокаивается ум я вижу это направление.



> Загляните в монастырь. Что делают все эти люди?
> С чего они решили делать это десятилетиями?


Не был в буддийских монастырях. Насколько я знаю у дзенских монастырях постоянно ежедневно медитируют.



> Каким бы опытным практиком Вы себя не считали, Ваше мнение изменится не раз


Совсем не считаю себя опытным практиком. Насчет что мнение изменится не раз - согласен. Это неизбежно, наверно

Я не против читания. Просто я не понимаю, как одним читанием можно чего-то добиться.

----------


## Won Soeng

Чтение и слушание - лучшие практики самадхи. При правильном объекте это и есть правильное сосредоточение

----------

Монферран (21.09.2016)

----------


## Шуньшунь

Хорошо. Вопрос исчерпан :Smilie:

----------

Won Soeng (19.09.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Чтение и слушание - лучшие практики самадхи. При правильном объекте это и есть правильное сосредоточение


То-то в чань/дзэн рекомендуют не заморачиваться чтением и слушанием, а правильно (а не неправильно : ) практиковать самадхи шаматхой и випашьяной...

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Won Soeng, я не говорю, что я не люблю карты)). Люблю, даже очень. Просто диалог начался с того, что Кайто Накамура написал, что лучше читать сутры чем медитировать. Сутры - это карта, дорога - это практика. Можно хоть сутками сидеть и наизусть выучить карту, но даже не увидеть дороги, не то чтобы по ней идти.


Вы видимо всё-таки ближе к традиции Дзен. А здесь Тхеравада, тема в разделе Тхеравады, у нас иначе с этим дело обстоит. Почитайте Сутты ПК, там много говорится о важности слушания Дхаммы, совсем другие акценты.




> Я не против читания. Просто я не понимаю, как одним читанием можно чего-то добиться.


 :Smilie:  Я же говорю, что вот лично я многого добился (как я это для себя вижу) именно чтением. *Чтение это практика*, и даже результат практики (по моим ощущениям опять же), может это и странно звучит для многих, но тем не менее. Я говорю о своем опыте.

----------


## Won Soeng

> То-то в чань/дзэн рекомендуют не заморачиваться чтением и слушанием, а правильно (а не неправильно : ) практиковать самадхи шаматхой и випашьяной...


В дзен это практика повторения мантр и распевания дхарани и сутр.

----------

Монферран (02.05.2017)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Сутры - это карта, дорога - это практика.


Европейцам мешают коннотации слова "практика", в нашей культуре "практика" это обязательно что-то такое физическое, экспериментальное. А если слова, так это сразу теория, карта, что-то абстрактное. В случае Дхаммы это не так. Сам процесс изучения Сутт это очень фундаментальное действие. Так мы приближаем себя к Будде, самому мудрому человеку за всю историю, мы можем понимать (при должных усилиях, при достаточном внимании) его мысли, как он их выразил для нас, выразил в словах. Если Будда считал, что слова для Дхаммы это адекватная форма, то почему мы его ученики должны в этом сомневаться?  :Cool: 




> Можно хоть сутками сидеть и наизусть выучить карту, но даже не увидеть дороги, не то чтобы по ней идти. Лучшая карта это учитель. У меня такой карты нет и в наше время такую карту найти почти что нереально.


Так Будда и есть учитель.  :Smilie:  Некоторые люди сами выстраивают стену между собой и Буддой, когда говорят что его слова это просто карта. Но на самом деле это слова Учителя к ученикам. Это тонкий момент, не у всех получается это осознать.  :Wink:

----------

Доня (01.05.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> В дзен это практика повторения мантр и распевания дхарани и сутр.


Допустим. Но каким макаром "повторение мантр и распевание дхарани и сутр" оказывается "Чтением и слушанием как лучшими практиками самадхи"?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Допустим. Но каким макаром "повторение мантр и распевание дхарани и сутр" оказывается "Чтением и слушанием как лучшими практиками самадхи"?


В обоих случаях используется два фактора: направление внимания на объект и удержание внимания на объекте.

----------

Монферран (21.09.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> В обоих случаях используется два фактора: направление внимания на объект и удержание внимания на объекте.


Оба эти фактора могут присутствовать практически при любой форме деятельности, как благой, так и неблагой, однако это не делает все неисчислимые виды деятельности формами саматхи/шаматхи и випассаны/випашьяны, если не понимать под двумя этими терминами чего-то отличного от признанного в буддизме. 
К тому же, ни в одном источнике не сказано, будто сами по себе чтение и слушание (как способы восприятия информации, но ещё не применения её), объявленные Вами лучшими формами практики самадхи, приводят к обретению совершенного пробуждения.
И повторю общеизвестное для знакомых с чаньскими практиками: "В чань/дзэн рекомендуют не заморачиваться чтением и слушанием".

----------

Шуньшунь (19.09.2016)

----------


## Йен

Суссусати сутта: Желает слушать
АН 6.88


редакция перевода: 13.04.2014
Перевод с английского: SV

источник:
"Anguttara Nikaya by Bodhi, p. 978"

[Благословенный сказал]: «Монахи, обладая шестью качествами, даже во время слушания благой Дхаммы человек не способен вступить на твёрдый путь правильности [в отношении] благих качеств. Какими шестью? Когда учат Дхамме и Винае, которые были провозглашены Татхагатой, человек

* (1) не желает слушать,
* (2) не склоняет [к этому] ухо,
* (3) не настраивает свой ум на понимание,
* (4) неправильно ухватывает смысл,
* (5) отбрасывает суть,
* (6) придерживается убеждения, не совпадающего [с Дхаммой].

Обладая этими шестью качествами, даже во время слушания благой Дхаммы человек не способен вступить на твёрдый путь правильности [в отношении] благих качеств.
Обладая шестью качествами, во время слушания благой Дхаммы человек способен вступить на твёрдый путь правильности [в отношении] благих качеств. Какими шестью? Когда учат Дхамме и Винае, которые были провозглашены Татхагатой, человек

* желает слушать,
* склоняет [к этому] ухо,
* настраивает свой ум на понимание,
* ухватывает смысл,
* отбрасывает несущественное,
* придерживается убеждения, совпадающего [с Дхаммой].

Обладая этими шестью качествами, во время слушания благой Дхаммы человек способен вступить на твёрдый путь правильности [в отношении] благих качеств».

----------

Won Soeng (19.09.2016)

----------


## Йен

> Чтение и слушание - лучшие практики самадхи. При правильном объекте это и есть правильное сосредоточение


Мы на этом форуме часто наблюдаем товарища, который читает ПК, и затем, добавляя в прочтенное какие-то свои фантазии, выкладывает здесь теории о периодичности наббан и сансар. Хорошее такое самадхи получается )

----------


## Won Soeng

> Мы на этом форуме часто наблюдаем товарища, который читает ПК, и затем, добавляя в прочтенное какие-то свои фантазии, выкладывает здесь теории о периодичности наббан и сансар. Хорошее такое самадхи получается )


Поэтому и говорится о правильном самадхи, а не о любом.
Стоит забыть о благородных истинах и правильное самадхи упущено.

----------

Монферран (21.09.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Оба эти фактора могут присутствовать практически при любой форме деятельности, как благой, так и неблагой, однако это не делает все неисчислимые виды деятельности формами саматхи/шаматхи и випассаны/випашьяны, если не понимать под двумя этими терминами чего-то отличного от признанного в буддизме. 
> К тому же, ни в одном источнике не сказано, будто сами по себе чтение и слушание (как способы восприятия информации, но ещё не применения её), объявленные Вами лучшими формами практики самадхи, приводят к обретению совершенного пробуждения.
> И повторю общеизвестное для знакомых с чаньскими практиками: "В чань/дзэн рекомендуют не заморачиваться чтением и слушанием".


Вы ушли в сторону от вопроса участника.

----------

Монферран (21.09.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Суссусати сутта: Желает слушать
> АН 6.88
> 
> 
> редакция перевода: 13.04.2014
> Перевод с английского: SV
> 
> источник:
> "Anguttara Nikaya by Bodhi, p. 978"
> ...


Ещё раз повторюсь: "К тому же, ни в одном источнике не сказано, *будто сами по себе чтение и слушание (как способы восприятия информации, но ещё не применения её), объявленные Вон Соном лучшими формами практики самадхи, приводят к обретению совершенного пробуждения*.
И повторю общеизвестное для знакомых с чаньскими практиками: "*В чань/дзэн рекомендуют не заморачиваться чтением и слушанием*"."

А желание слушать Дхамму это, безусловно, хорошо и правильно. (И читать сутры -- аналогично. : )
Но объявлять слушание и чтение лучшими формами практики самадхи -- это, мягко говоря, изрядное преувеличение. С учётом ещё и того, что слушание и чтение -- это лишь подготовка к практике самадхи или чего ещё правильного, а не сама она.
Точно так добротное слушание и чтение любых руководств отличается от практического применения усвоенных знаний.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вы ушли в сторону от вопроса участника.


Утверждать это может только сам участник.
Тем паче, что у меня речь идёт не о чьём-то вопросе, а об уточнении Вашего ответа на него.

----------


## Йен

Сотапаннами при слушании проповедей точно становятся, эти случаи есть в ПК, про совершенное пробуждение - не припоминаю )

----------

Кайто Накамура (19.09.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Сотапаннами при слушании проповедей точно становятся, эти случаи есть в ПК, про совершенное пробуждение - не припоминаю )


Вот-вот  :Cool:  И поэтому те из последователей Дзен, которые занимаются _десакрализацией_ слова Будды, говоря что слова это всего лишь карты, стоило бы им задуматься об этом, не делают ли они это по наущению Злого Мары ... :Cool:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Сотапаннами при слушании проповедей точно становятся, эти случаи есть в ПК, про совершенное пробуждение - не припоминаю )


Ну, это если проповедует Будда, а не любой наставник, нет?
А о достижении хотя бы уровня сотапанны через вторую из двух указанных "лучших практик самадхи" -- т.е. через чтение пусть даже оригиналов, а не переводов сутт -- будем? : )

----------


## Йен

> Ну, это если проповедует Будда, а не любой наставник, нет?
> А о достижении хотя бы уровня сотапанны через вторую из двух указанных "лучших практик самадхи" -- т.е. через чтение пусть даже оригиналов, а не переводов сутт -- будем? : )


Не могу утверждать, что при чтении переводов это невозможно )
То, что это является практикой самадхи - нигде не видел, вот есть сутта о полезностях, слушание успокаивает ум - однозначно, сам испытываю на декламациях  в монастыре )

*Дхаммасавана сутта: Слушание Дхаммы*

_редакция перевода: 02.09.2013
Перевод с английского: SV

источник:
"Anguttara Nikaya by Bodhi, p. 819"


[Благословенный сказал]: «Монахи, в слушании Дхаммы есть эти пять полезностей. Какие пять?

* (1) Человек слышит то, чего [прежде] не слышал.
* (2) Человек проясняет то, что [уже] слышал.
* (3) Человек одолевает затруднение.
* (4) Человек выпрямляет своё воззрение.
* (5) Ум человека становится успокоенным.

Таковы пять полезностей слушания Дхаммы»._



Но с другой стороны, сказка на ночь тоже успокаивает, поэтому их и читают детям )

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Ну, это если проповедует Будда, а не любой наставник, нет?
> А о достижении хотя бы уровня сотапанны через второй из двух указанных "лучших практик самадхи" -- т.е. через чтение пусть даже оригиналов, а не переводов сутт -- будем? : )


Так в Суттах те же проповеди Будды и записаны.  :Smilie:  Конечно надо читать дольше и вдумчивее сейчас, и стараться понять смысл, искренне. Один раз прочитал - снова начинай, что-то понял в первый раз, и вот есть шанс что при втором прочтении поймешь ещё что-то, благодаря прежде понятому в другом месте. Это более долгий путь, чем если Будда говорит вживую. Но в любом случае, текст Сутт нежелательно лишать сакральности. Это же иными словами общение с Буддой. Самый прямой доступный нам сейчас способ. Если есть саддха, то и дальше благодаря углублению понимания мыслей Будды, будет углубляться саддха, и мудрость будет увеличиваться. Со мной очень большие изменения произошли и продолжают происходить пока я Сутты читаю.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не могу утверждать, что при чтении переводов это невозможно )


А как насчёт хотя бы сотапаннизации при чтении оригиналов сутт и при слушании проповедей любым просветлённым наставником -- можете утверждать? : )




> То, что это является практикой самадхи - нигде не видел, вот есть сутта о полезностях, успокаивает ум - однозначно, сам испытываю на декламациях  в монастыре )


В контексте обсуждения двух "лучших практик самадхи" это -- лишнее, ибо никто не утверждает, будто слушание или чтение сутт бесполезно или даже вредно...

----------


## Юй Кан

> Так в Суттах те же проповеди Будды и записаны.  Конечно надо читать дольше и вдумчивее сейчас, и стараться понять смысл, искренне. Один раз прочитал - снова начинай, что-то понял в первый раз, и вот есть шанс что при втором прочтении поймешь ещё что-то, благодаря прежде понятому в другом месте. Это более долгий путь, чем если Будда говорит вживую. Но в любом случае, текст Сутт нежелательно лишать сакральности. Это же иными словами общение с Буддой. Самый прямой доступный нам сейчас способ. Если есть саддха, то и дальше благодаря углублению понимания мыслей Будды, будет углубляться саддха, и мудрость будет увеличиваться. Со мной очень большие изменения произошли и продолжают происходить пока я Сутты читаю.


Вот опять... Кто-то утверждает, что сутты не нужно читать до полного правильного понимания или что чтение их бесполезно? Кто?!

----------


## Йен

> А как насчёт хотя бы сотапаннизации при чтении оригиналов сутт и при слушании проповедей любым просветлённым наставником -- можете утверждать? : )
> .


Я же не занимаюсь сбором данных по сотанипаннизации населения на проповедях и при чтении сутт, поэтому не могу утверждать ни этого ни обратного )

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я же не занимаюсь сбором данных по сотанипаннизации населения на проповедях и при чтении сутт, поэтому не могу утверждать ни этого ни обратного )


Речь была не о Вас лично, а о встреченном в суттах.

----------


## Амир

> Вот случилось со мной нежданно-негаданно переживание анатта с прошлой субботы на воскресенье. После него до сих пор так мерзостно и погано на душе... Как будто в тебе дырку проделали и всё, чем ты до этого жил и радовался - потеряло смысл. что делать? К психиатру? Или на этот счет существуют буддийские противоядия? Переживание случилось во время медитации, само по себе оно не плохое, нет ни страха, ни диссоциации (ибо чтобы была диссоциация, нужно, чтобы что-то от чего-то диссоциировало, "Я" от феноменов или т.д, а когда только одни феномены - то диссоциировать нечему). Зато сильнейший когнитивный диссонанс. Прошу помощи!


Негативное переживание никоим образом не относится к "переживанию" анатта, т.к. какого-то специального переживания анатта просто нет. Ведь анатта не является каким либо новым переживанием типа из разряда переживаний радости или удовольствия, анатта это отсутствие переживания своего Я и обусловленности им, т.е. всё осталось на своих местах, но при этом вы не обусловлены "своим" "Я". И, конечно, в мгновения не обусловленности наш ум автоматически следует привычным тенденциям и хватается за любые моменты восприятия, пытаясь обусловиться ими. Таким образом и возникают ситуации подобные вашей, когда ум в потоке восприятия цепляется за те или иные переживания, обуславливается ими и усиливает их, вот и возникают гипертрофированные переживания того или иного, но это вовсе не переживание анатта, важно не идти за этим восприятием, не всматриваться в него, позволить всему просто быть.

----------

Шуньшунь (20.09.2016)

----------


## Доня

> Ничего , что сообщение датировано ( 08.03.2013, 21:25 ) ?


Вот это богохульство!)))) Странно, что христианская власть ее не забанила по полной!))

----------


## PampKin Head

> В обоих случаях используется два фактора: направление внимания на объект и удержание внимания на объекте.


это витака и вичара, свойственные и обычному восприятию.

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Так вот, сидела, медитировала, после тяжелого трудового дня (в выходные работала), добивалась максимального отпускания. Сразу говорю - никаких спецэффектов не было, перед глазами огни не мерцали, в ушах ничьи голоса не слышались, просто с определенного моменто возникло четкое ощущение, что происходят только феномены - дыхание и сердцебиение (сосредотачивалась на дыхании и слышала сердцебиение ибо в берушах) и никакого "Я" нет. Только феномены и всё. Причем ощущение длилось долго в медитации и после выхода из нее, я сделала приготовления ко сну и т.д, легла - а ощущение, хоть и ослабло, но не пропало. Не страшное ощущение, ибо бояться нечем и не за что. Убей меня в тот момент - я бы и переживать не стала, но что меня выбило из колеи - это понимание бессмысленности отныне всех жизненных телодвижений - успеха. карьеры, семьи, личных отношений. Короче, заснула только под утро и только после приема новопассита. Утром пришлось вставаь и идти на работу. а с понедельника я заболела. с температурой и прочим и болею до сих пор.


перебор с медитацией-так бывает.бесцельное блуждание по городу,вкусное,блаженное безделие.физуха.скорейшего выздоровления

----------

